

Taiwan asks Apple to blur satellite image of new early warning radar - chmars
http://www.edmontonjournal.com/business/all/Taiwan+asks+Apple+blur+satellite+image+early+warning/7360928/story.html

======
tomrod
I'm not sure I understand the logic here. Wouldn't any nation wanting to know
where the early warning radar array is just look for blurs on the map?

